

Panning UI via Head Movements in Google Glass - lnanek2
http://neatocode.tumblr.com/post/61376910366/panning-ui-via-head-movements-in-google-glass

======
lnanek2
Phew. Have had some interest on this, so wrote up a quick example. Feedback
welcome, thanks.

